# Scotlands first Ford Forcus RS500 (Matt Black)



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

*Scotlands first Ford Focus RS500 (Matt Black)*

I was asked to perform a protection detail on a new Ford Focus RS 500, being more into my dubs etc I didnt know much about the RS 500, but learned it consisted of a Matt Black Wrap from 3M. So I was on the phone to Swissvax and ordered the full Opaque range.

So back to the detail.

when I arrived the car was mucky and very dusty, was very surprised to see how the car was transported to the dealer 


























So a quick rinse then washed the alloys and tyres and door checks and engine bay (APC/Bilberry etc) and rinsed.

then snowfoamed the car









rinsed, then washed with Swissvax Opaque car bath










Finally rinsed again, at this stage i could view the water behavious on the finish which seemed to soak up the water:


































At this stage decided to apply CG Silk finish to the engine bay as if any over spray would be dealt with at the next stage

the car wash dried with a Dodo Juice supernatural drying towl

Swissvax Pneu was applied to the tyres at this stage and Swissvax Seal Feed to ensure the pre wax cleanser would remove any over spray.

Moved the car inside and started with the Opaque range, went over the vinyl with the Pre wax cleaner which helped to remove any staining, oils mark etc..worked one panel at a time.


























Then onto the wax, Swissvax Opaque wax applied one panel and buffed at a time.


















Then left to "gas out" for approx 3 hours during this time cleaned the interior with Swissvax Interior Quick Finish, the seats treated to 303 Fabric Guard and hoovered, the piano black exterior trim cleansed with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular, buffed then Swissvax Crystal Rock applied cured and buffed. Windows treated with Swissvax Crystal (applied to cloth then wiped to ensure no over spray), alloys treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn. After the 3 hours the vinyl was rebuffed.

Then end results:


























































then some pics in the area the dealership using for their adverts


























































Overall, being the unknown for me with Matt Finishes, it was not as easy as i thought it would be, but the results were fantastic and very happy to have the oppertunity to work on this car.

Thanks for viewing

Robert
Prism Detailing


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

such an evil lookin car, i love it


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb work, looks flawless.:thumb:
Really not a fan of matt finishes, but if someone twisted my arm, i'd have one of these.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work there, how did you find the Opaque range? I've heard its not the easiest to work with?

There were a couple of these at Ford Fair today. The Ford Press car was in a bit of a state, covered in scratches already!! The Mountune car (No 002) was mint though, and had some Opaque QD inside, so they are obviously looking after it correctly, which is nice to see!!

Great looking car in the flesh, but not sure about the workmanship on the wrap!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Great work there, how did you find the Opaque range? I've heard its not the easiest to work with?
> 
> There were a couple of these at Ford Fair today. The Ford Press car was in a bit of a state, covered in scratches already!! The Mountune car (No 002) was mint though, and had some Opaque QD inside, so they are obviously looking after it correctly, which is nice to see!!
> 
> Great looking car in the flesh, but not sure about the workmanship on the wrap!


Many of what you said i have concerns about, the Opaque range is easy to use except the wax, it was hard going ! (Easy to put one, lot more work to remove)

As for the quality of the workmanship with the wrap, I have my own opinion which ill definately keep to myself :doublesho

The Mountune one was detailed by another Swissvax detailer on the same day as I did this one.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work on what must be a tricky finish :thumb:

As for the car, it looks like a track car and in the respect it looks the nuts, but for the road, with tinted windows, it looks too boy racer meets Halfords meets Burberry


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice work as usual lad


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Many of what you said i have concerns about, the Opaque range is easy to use except the wax, it was hard going ! (Easy to put one, lot more work to remove)
> 
> As for the quality of the workmanship with the wrap, I have my own opinion which ill definately keep to myself :doublesho
> 
> The Mountune one was detailed by another Swissvax detailer on the same day as I did this one.


Does it bead and sheet like a regular wax?

Also, obviously you'll use Swissvax, but are there any other alternatives out there yet? They've been impressively quick to market, very shrewd of them


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Does it bead and sheet like a regular wax?
> 
> Also, obviously you'll use Swissvax, but are there any other alternatives out there yet? They've been impressively quick to market, very shrewd of them


Yeah it beads like normal wax and alternatives out there, not that I know of, Swissvax are the only ones at present doing it (that i know of)


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

So is this a factory wrap or post dealership wrap. What was wrong with it..

Looking good though, nice job..


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job on the Focus mate :thumb:, how was the wrap into the door shuts etc ?

And Russ with regards to the Opaque range, I remember Tim @ Envy using it I think last year on a Lambo SV he did over in Switzerland. So it's been around for a while probably not developed for the vinyl wrapping as such but more for the matt paint finishes most of the 'premium' manufacturers offer these days.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Love it mate.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

qstix said:


> So is this a factory wrap or post dealership wrap. What was wrong with it..
> 
> Looking good though, nice job..


From the factory it goes to Germany and is wrapped by 3M then to the dealers


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great job on the Focus mate :thumb:, how was the wrap into the door shuts etc ?
> 
> And Russ with regards to the Opaque range, I remember Tim @ Envy using it I think last year on a Lambo SV he did over in Switzerland. So it's been around for a while probably not developed for the vinyl wrapping as such but more for the matt paint finishes most of the 'premium' manufacturers offer these days.


your right designed more for the Bentley range (& lambo)


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

very good work!

i was looking at one at the ford stand at silverstone (ford fair) today and it was shocking!!!! 
scraches all over it and the wrap was also pealing off in places!


----------



## alexmichniakSRi (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor Volvo engine with Ford branded all over it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Did you see the Mountune one Ben? That was a hell of a lot tidier!

I think the peeling was the public "look it peels off if you pick at it with your finger". Never.


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

yea i did mate but not up close like the other!
i rang you and txt u mate to see where you were! was with bav and moz!
still looking at the ST then or now looking at the RS lol
im thinking of coils for mine now!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work Robert. Don't see the point in a factory wrap IMO. Seems a bit of a strange thing. Is it an option? 

What colour is the car underneath?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a limited edition run of 500 Focus RS 500's, all with this wrap finish as standard.

It's metallic Panther Black underneath


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely work. Looks mean in matt.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see this badboy roaming the streets of Glasgow.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

great job looks awesome in matt black


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks lovely, however Id hate to leave it parked anywhere for fear of some chavs coming over and trying to pick the wrap off


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

grantwils said:


> Can't wait to see this badboy roaming the streets of Glasgow.


Its not in Glasgow, from Fife way as I detailed it in Kirkcaldy


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks means! dont like the gash "500" badge the back though.

I want one, Top job:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I knew i should have been a swissvax detailer then i would have had a product for this lol......

Only joking Robert what a craking job mate and well done to have produced the results on your first attempt at a matt finish. Hats off to you mate:thumb: even though you were on my doorstep




P.S Ultimate Shine now doing matt finishes on car please call for more info hehe!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Top job as always mate.

I'm a big Ford fan but the car should have been left, mettalic/pearl black and not wrapped.

All imo of course.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Such a mean looking OTT car, after all your hard work I hope the new owner appreciates it and keeps it looking nice.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Great work but needs a dam good polish if you ask me :lol:

Saw one at Goodwood and still dont get the matt black phenomenon thats going on atm.....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Personally i dont think it should have been wrapped, it was a cheap option and definately should have been paint matt, a bit like the BMW's.....

Paul, im always on your doorstep, but usually to annoy you and put you off you work  lol and I was closer to Neill's new unit, im sure it was only 5 mins along the road from it.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Just amazing, Nice work.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

That looks cracking.
I was under the impression that the first one in Scotland was delivered to a landscape gardener in Linwood. He even took video and pics as it was delivered to his unit.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The dealer said this was the first in Scotland.....only going by what he said, when did he get his ? as this was done on Friday


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Weeks ago


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sure VXRMarc will know as he has been keeping an eye on deliveries of these (Being an RS owner himself)


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

First class work as always "Super Detailer" :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Desertduck said:


> First class work as always "Super Detailer" :lol:


Just need to get my cape 

Thought you never come on here ? ? ? or post ! I should be honoured you did then


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant job on the 500,ive seen one up close and can see how much of a nightmare it could be,car looks amazing.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

It's not matt it's satin, matt is like a chalk board finish. Satin is a trend that seems to be going through the modifed car scene alot atm (ive seen porsche 911's in satin). 
But nearly 30K for a satin black car!?...no thanks. I guess the paint underneath will be MINT when you take that wrap off one day. 

I'd much rather have seen it in gloss black, but each to there own. The interior is abit basic looking too, otherwise nice car.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nearly £30k lol actually £37k for the car


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

£37k fook that!!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Robert:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice work mate, I'm looking forward to tackling my dads one once it arrives - Curious to see what kind of a state it's in! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Look forward to that write up, Clark!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,the finish isnt my cuppa though.I like shiney.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmmmm!! big ford fan and i love that! the normal FRS's are nice but this looks very mean, the only thing i would be concerned about is how well the wrap is done, but it doesn't sound like it is the highest quality, anyway good work on the car!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i saw a few of these at ford fair, i wasnt too impressed on the whole, i think they copped out with the matt black wrap. i have to say though it looks alot better in those pics.


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the 500 looks amazing. but I don't think I'd own one. imo


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good mate, they aint the easiet to wax are they!!

the beading from opaque is really good though!!


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Better after the detail, but still looks rubbish (IMO).


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Clark said:


> Nice work mate, I'm looking forward to tackling my dads one once it arrives - Curious to see what kind of a state it's in! :thumb:


has your dadsold his white one mate?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats one mean car


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great work


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice Rob , ive been following this car for ages as ive a few to do but swissvax have totally sold out most of the range now probably because its been recommended as the only product to use which in my opinion it is and have recommended as such. The murdered look has been around a while now and its definately a marmite car and i think most of the owners now realise rightly that its going to be a religious routine keeping it perfect , its a shame that 3m dont specifically have a range to deal with this scotchcal85 series of products , they advise 3m glass clean which although may be the correct ingredients you would have thought they would have manufactured a wrap cleanser? There are obviously only 101 in the uk the rest are europe which has the benefit of red leather etc whereas the uk spec is not.
Alot of people have mentioned taking the wrap off to reveal Panther black but it would concern me what may be underneath , cut lines maybe or blemishes that Ford were not concerned about as its being covered up?
This aside Rob i think you,ve made a cracking job of it and weve had many late night conversations


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

I've always thought from the outset of the announcement, that a Panther Black RS would be stunning!

Get the Wrap off I say! Great work tho


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good work fella:thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

love the matt look. something evil about it.


----------



## Raymond (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the results , top work!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

this was a hard one for you but amazing final results


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Fantastic job and damn does it look evil in some pics :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate the wrap did come up well tho not my thing


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work.Should have been solid black like the original 500 imo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice.... and the car looks ok with a matt wrap


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Love the matt look, tidy car


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

you've done an excellent job on that RS, though along with others I also think it should have been left Metalic black.


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Mean lookin motor, although it needs lowered then it would look ultra mean ..... lol.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks awesome in matte black! :thumb: Nice work!!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

cool write up






cool vid on building them

also as seen in the video and with all rs it gets a st bumper on the line then gets fitted out in the skunk works with the rest of the full kit being added :lol:


----------

